# Inferior Distributor Parts Quality



## gmmiller1 (Dec 15, 2004)

OK. I Admit it! My '48 8N has been parked on a trailer for two years now and I finally got around to trying to fire her up. First problem was the carb didn't just leak gas, it poured out! OK, got a Tisco rebuild kit and it's working fine without leaking.

Being a '48 she's got a front mounted distributor and she's also a 12 volt convert and I've blown out my share of 6 volt coils over the years until the 12 volt coils came out and that's what it currently has. A fine Chinese made coil to go along with the Chinese points and condenser I got from TSC as well as a new cap and rotor. Tried to start her and had no spark even though she ran up the trailer on her own power the last time she ran. Took out the distributor and the last set of Chinese points were pitted and the rubbing block was cracked keeping the points closed.

Rebuilt the distributor using above TSC parts and the coil that was on it and a new gasket set from New Holland. Tractor starts and runs. Twice! No spark! Again, pull apart distributor and points are fine but the end of the spring on the coil is burnt and no longer making contact with the points block screw!

Frustrated! I did buy some points from New Holland as well as a new distributor cap and both seem to be of better quality than the TSC parts. Another problem I've always had is the locator pin on the distributor cap is always broken off when I remove the cap!

Anyone else having parts quality problems???


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome gmmiller1:friends: Thats a mighty fine looking 8N you have. Glad to here you found a good place to get parts.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome, and nice looking tractor!!

I also have an early 8N, and guess I am lucky the PO did nothing to it. May not be the orangle cap rotor coil and points, but looks pretty close. I have heard also that the quality can be pretty poor, so I have been afread to replace them, becouse its running good. I have heard the coils are REAL bad, maybe you got to much voltage going to it. 

I am sure someone who has been there before will jump in with an answer. Hope so, I will be needing this stuff soon also.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

When a lot of manufacturers changed the contacts in the dist cap to aluminum is when I seen a lot more ignition problems on things I had at the time that used distributors and coils.

Why could you not use a standard 12 volt HD ignition coil?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *When a lot of manufacturers changed the contacts in the dist cap to aluminum is when I seen a lot more ignition problems on things I had at the time that used distributors and coils.
> 
> Why could you not use a standard 12 volt HD ignition coil? *


12 volts are mainly used for turning the engine over, 12 volts to the points would burn them up..

An inline resistor is required to reduce the volts to the coil and points..

Don and Derek Barkley at just8N's is the place to get parts..They also have an 800 number to answer any questions that you might have..GREAT people.

http://www.just8ns.com/


----------



## gmmiller1 (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks, I used to have a 27 acre ranch raising Longhorn and she and a '52 8N were used for pretty much everything including an occasional tractor race with my son on the track around the ranch. My '48 always won! Avatar picture is called "Dirt Farmer" and was taken just before heading out to the woods by the cattle pond to wait for coyotes. Had a real problem with 3 hunting packs that year taking down calves even with donkeys in the field. Rifle is a Ruger Deerfield .44 Magnum I used with a .44 Ruger Redhawk with snake shot when riding the tractor. Excitement is rolling over a copperhead and have it strike and hit your boot when bush hogging coastal hay. '52 went with the ranch and the '48 went with me for eventual restoration. She still has 120 pounds +/- 2 pounds spread in all four cylinders and steady 40 pounds of oil pressure.

Hey Ken! I see you're in Texas! Where at? I'm in Smithville just east of Austin.

Back to distributor. Front mount distributor is stuck with standard coil because it's part of the distributor and is the top cover. 12 volt coil has a dropping resistor internal to the coil but even so I still have the original resistor still in line giving me about 8 volts at the coil top terminal. Since the wiring was done somewhat haphazardly but workable and is connected correctly I plan to rewire once it's off the trailer and in the quonset hut. Planning on putting in switchable .5 ohm resistor for 12 volt coil and 1.6 ohm resistor for 6 volt coil depending on which one is available. Resistors are enclosed wire wound with heat sinks and mounted in place of the original resistor should keep cool and last another 50 years. Alternator is putting out fine and has the correct backflow diode protection.

Cup screw on the distributor insulator block is original brass and polished for good contact. Problem is the damn pigtail spring on the coils always makes minimal contact and will run for awhile until the tip burns off and loses contact. Pull the coil, stretch the spring out and I swear it eventually retracts and loses contact all by itself! By the time this happens once or twice the points rubbing block is either worn down or broken. Frustrating!! Thinking of moving over to the electronic ignition Don has up on his site but it's pretty pricey at $175. Anyone installed this in a front mount yet??? OK carried on long enough! Off my soap box!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Gm, i am up here near Dallas/Fort Worth..

Electrical problems can bug the hell out of us if we are not the ones that put them in at the first go around..

I see you on the other forums, welcome to the Tractorforum..Ken N Tx..


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Never herd of a elect conversion for a front mount. I assune only for 12v not us guys still sticking with 6?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Just8N's lists one for the 6v side mount('50-'64), not sure about the 6v front mount..

G-1244AP6 Pertronix Electronic Ignition for 6V.System W / Side Mount Distributor. W/O Coil 1950-64 $130.00


----------



## savage (Nov 9, 2004)

Ive gotten couple tractors that pre owners have cut a notch in the 


lets see looking out window,
early 8n with up/down trans future prog
to30 good tractor not pretty
9n parts
early 8n with dearborn loader rebuilt end reworked tran &painted sold {i think}
in shop grandpops late highwheel 8n {3000HRS}& pops ac G




The opinions, comments, and advice offered by me here are mine alone. 
As such, they carry as much weight as a feather in a snow storm.:smoking:


----------



## savage (Nov 9, 2004)

last post mess up/
Ive gotten couple tractors that pre owners have cut a notch in the bottom of orig. coil ,then they ran a coil wire + a point wire
through the notch hooked up were other contact conected
then mount 12v tower coil to block/ both ran fine


----------



## savage (Nov 9, 2004)

just checked ias above 2nd pre owner took coil apart cleaned out 
drilled hole in top sodered coil wire to rotor tab/ran wire from
NEGside of tower coil though nother hole where contact spring
use to be / a rather nice job all in all /dont be afraid to take dist
out to do job it can only go in 1 way /spelling is good enough
for free
The opinions, comments, and advice offered by me here are mine alone. 
As such, they carry as much weight as a feather in a snow storm.:smoking:


----------



## gmmiller1 (Dec 15, 2004)

Don over at Just 8N's has this kit listed for electronic ignition. May just give it a try!

G-4107 Pertronix Electronic Ignition for 12V.System W/ Front Mount Distributor. Includes Coil 1939-50 $175.00 

I pulled out the pigtail on my coil today and remounted the distributor and she fired right up. Spent most of the afternoon running her around the neighbohood from slow in first to flat out in fourth and she still runs great except for the slipping fan belt from the front seal leak. That's my next project! She finally has a nice home parked in the quonset hut and fully protected from the weather. Got heaters and time to start restoring her to a trouble free tractor once again


__________________
My 8N is older than I am! Runs better too!


----------



## rasputen (Nov 26, 2004)

I have the 6V FMD Petronics EI(PN: 1247P6) installed in my 47 8N. 
It works & runs great so far but Don B at Just 8N's does not sell the 6V kit for the FMD due to CONCERN with 6V square coil & Petronics instructions to remove(bypass) dash mounted resistor.

Bought my kit from a competing board ( shall remain namless here-bet you can guess)parts outfit. It Cost $99.95 because there was no conversion to external coil involved.

I have about 4 6V coils on the shelf & decided to go for it.

When I put the kit in I found the same arcing at the flat coil spring to dist. cap button you describe. I "adjusted " the tension
& have a new cap but not installed it yet.

I am considering gutting an old coil & running wires to use an external coil. This way I could switch it back & forth from stock coil to modified if I want to.

Had no trouble YET, but have not run it in mowing season yet. 

The only mods I had to do were, drill hole in distribitor (per instructions) but I drilled a hole just the size of the wire (not 1/4" as instructed) & sealed the hole after passing wire through with RTV. I also had a nice large braided strap with terminals to jump the top of the coil to ground. I hooked it to the top govenor mtg bolt & as always, I used T&B "Kopper-Koat" on the CLEANED connections.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Wow they DO have a 6V front mount kit????  

So what kind of improvment did you notice? Any??


----------



## rasputen (Nov 26, 2004)

The EI smothed out the sputtering & mostly!!!!! no more moisture issues with points as b4 w/points.

After rebuilding the carb (again-used guitar strings to clean tiny ports THIS time!!) it runs super& purrs!
Almost hate to rebuild the engine....but that is next cause it needs it & want to b4 painting.

Remember....I have only run it around since the EI...don't know if I will have problems w/the 6V coil over time. If I do ,I will go external by gutting a bad one & that should do it!


----------

